# Comb turning white!



## lagriega (Oct 1, 2015)

Wondering what is going on with my rooster....he seems to have some type of white on his comb and around the outside of his eyes.....He has also lost some feathers above the one eye and there is some swelling. I have posted photos of both sides. All of this has bee progressing slow on him. What might it be and what should I treat it with!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks like it may be a fungus. I would try some anti fungal cream like something for athlete's foot or jock itch. I've treated with stuff like that in the past.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Fungus is what I thought,too.Make a paste with Borax and water and apply to the affected area.Borax is a natural(mineral) anti-fungal.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks like Favus use miconazole (Monistat) cream.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's the word, Favus!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ditto. Favus. It is contageous, wear disposable gloves and apply miconazole as Nm156 stated.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I used Clotrimazole. It took care of it.


----------

